# Repaint in the heat!!



## Zman05 (Mar 14, 2011)

A recent project I finished. I used woodscapes on the body and all deckscrapes on the deck.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Very nice transformation!


----------



## Zman05 (Mar 14, 2011)

Sorry typo....deckscapes


----------



## cdaniels (Oct 20, 2012)

It looks great. I really like both products.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Looks great

....


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

Excellent work! Very nice looking house now... before, not so much...


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Repaint in the heat hell try scraping lead paint in the heat, all week between 90-100 degrees and we had a lead job to scrape.


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

cdpainting said:


> Repaint in the heat hell try scraping lead paint in the heat, all week between 90-100 degrees and we had a lead job to scrape.


Hows your back going CD are you in less pain ?


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

benthepainter said:


> Hows your back going CD are you in less pain ?


Ben thanks for asking, my back feels just about normal again, normal aches and pains, I do feel it if I lift any thing heavy, I think by mid week I will be back to my 100% abnormal self.


----------

